# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.7.3 released:

## mohamed73

*-Improved I9195 New Knox Security Support: - NO ROOT Required!!!
-Added G310HN, G3812 Support.
-Improved other Android operations.  Is HIGHLY Recommanded to use latest NsPro Version!  Latest NsPro version is available:
-On NsTeam Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-On NsPro Support Area*

----------

